# fake plants



## david duby (Apr 17, 2008)

can you use the fake plants they sell in the craft department at walmart in an aquarium


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I think that one of the most prolific picture posters, Aquamojo, uses craft store fake plants. I am not sure though.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

If they're plastic, they're probably fine. I've often found that silk plants can get shredded by some species of cichlids, particularly Africans (Malawi), which can be dangerous if they ingest threads.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have used plastic plants from various stores with no-problems. 8)


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

one thing i did notice between water aquarium plants and plants for dry use is that the dry sometimes use metal as the core of the stem...covered in plastic so you do not know for sure..but if it behaves like a pipe cleaner type thing ..then best avoided for fish.


----------



## david duby (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx everyone youve all been a big help


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

zazz said:


> one thing i did notice between water aquarium plants and plants for dry use is that the dry sometimes use metal as the core of the stem...covered in plastic so you do not know for sure..but if it behaves like a pipe cleaner type thing ..then best avoided for fish.


Good point because I wouldnt have thought about that.


----------

